# Atlasminx



## qwr (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 20, 2021)

That's a 19x19 megaminx afaik.
Saw this on discord the other day...hats off!!


----------



## gruuby (Aug 24, 2021)

Absolutely ridiculous. I'm in awe.


----------



## vidcapper (Aug 27, 2021)

How long would that even take to solve!?


----------



## CFOPSubber (Aug 30, 2021)

Ultimate way to keep non cubers from peeling off stickers, imagine how long it'll take!!


----------

